# blood clots in milk, is it definitely mastitis?



## Lin-Z (Oct 24, 2009)

Our FF doe was a couple days overdue and 2 days before she freshened (w/ twin bucklings) her udder, which had been filling out, looked ready to explode and there was a protrusion on one teat. We called our goat mentor and he told us to milk her and that after a day or 2 the protrusion would go away (which it did), but after we milked out 2 quarts no more would come out (we tried warm compresses and gentle massage to no avail). She kidded Friday afternoon with no problems but she still wouldn't let down all of her milk. We were getting about 2 quarts AM and 2 more PM the following days, until last night when she FINALLY let all she had in there it was almost a gallon, but while milking she passed 2 small blood clots from the same side, so we had to pour it all out. This morning she had another clot come out that side, but her udder was soft for the first time in a month. What should I do? Should I take her to the vet? Is it definitely mastitis or could it be something less serious? :help


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

blood clots does not mean mastitis probably burst capullaries and not a problem give her some Vit C and milk her twice a day this will go away. Don't let her get engorged even if you have to milk her 3 times a day


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Keep milking her is always the answer. Blood clots are not mastitis. mast is breast and itis is inflammation of. The blood clots were likely clogging the way of the milk coming down. Milk her more often, make sure you massage after milking to get everything out. It's normal to have calcium deposits found in strip cups, to have pieces of what looks like skin or even skim when you heat up milk on the stove, blood that makes milk strawberry milk pink, or leaves brown residue in the bottom of glass jars of what looked like perfectly normal milk. Lopsided udders not caused from kids nursing one side, hot udders with does who won't get up and walk because it hurts for her thighs to press on them, putrid milk that is blood, pus and stringy...that is mastitis. Vicki


----------



## Lin-Z (Oct 24, 2009)

Thank you guys sooooo much!! the only experience i had when coming into this was breastfeeding 4 children and taking care of dairy goats is alot more complex. I am glad you 2 were online.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Imagine when we breast fed if we were walking on all 4's without a bra in our barns and out in the pastures/underbrush....and then had all our milk inspected before the baby was fed it, strained etc  yep we would have had all sorts of things and even then safely tucked in a bra I had a clogged duct twice, and mastitis once....guess I should have used one of them expensive teat dips  Vicki


----------



## Lin-Z (Oct 24, 2009)

LMAO, I never had mastitis but a friend of mine did and she was miserable.


----------



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

LMAO is just not enough! ROL LMAO is more like it!


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I remember getting engorged... Oh the pain.
I think that makes me very sensitive to goats getting engorged.
I would stand in the shower waiting for the hot water to drain me, so that I could nurse the baby.
So, if slightly engorged, before I catch them, I go for the warm, warm water and hot towels, cause I don't think the ladies would appreciate a hot shower! But, they really seem to appreciate the warm towels, and it does help remove the wax plug, and assist me in getting them comfortable, and then milking! Some get so spoiled they are looking for the hot towels off and on all day long!


----------

